# Router - Verbindung über Ethernet geht nicht, aber bei WLan gehts - Wieso?



## Erks (27. August 2011)

Hi,
war ja klar, dass das wieder kurz vor dem Wochenende passiert.

Gestern hat mein PC im gewissen Maße den Geist aufgegeben. Am Morgen hatte alles noch reibungslos geklappt, als ich dann aber abends wieder nach Hause kam, konnte mein Desktop PC die Netzwerkverbindung über den Ethernet Anschluss nicht finden. Da hieß es immer "Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen.". Die LEDs an der Rückseite des PCs leuchten auch nicht.

Ich hab dann einen Laptop genommen und das Ethernet Kabel mit dem Verbunden. selber Effekt: Nichts. Dann hab ich noch ein anderes Kabel genommen: Nichts. Ebenfalls bei einem akt. Netzwerkkarten Treiber.

Als ich dann aber beide PCs mit WLan verbunden habe, ging die Internetverbindung (über WLan und nicht Ethernet).

Woran kann das liegen, dass Ethernet nicht erkannt wird?
Kann ein Blitz daran schuld sein (haben grad vereinzelt ein paar Unwetter)?

Mein Router:
EasyBox CB802
Firmware Version:  20.02.226 (12.10.2010-18:55:44)
ADSL Modemtreiber Version: 2.1.5.2.1.2B


----------



## PC Heini (28. August 2011)

Grüss Dich

An und für sich leuchten die Leds der Netzwerkkarte immer. ( Zumindest eine ). Nimm mal die Karte aus dem Slot und steck sie wieder ein. ( Kontaktprobleme ). Sollte das Wlan über die gleiche Karte gehen, so checke mal die Routereinstellungen. Ansonsten mal mit ner anderen Karte testen. Ein Defekt ist nicht auszuschliessen.


----------



## Erks (28. August 2011)

Hi,
thx für den Tipp. 
Hab ich mal ausprobiert, gab allerdings keine Veränderung. Dann hab ich mal mit meinem Laptop eine Peer-to-Peer Verbindung aufgebaut und mal durchgepinngt. Da werden die Signale angenommen, d.h. der PC wurde erkannt.

Wenn also das Kabel i. O. ist und der PC die Pings empfängt und antwortet (die LEDs an der Netzwerkkarte blinken auch), dann liegt es wohl am Router. Die Einstellungen am Router hab ich auch getestet, da sollte kein Problem sein, abgesehen, dass die Router LEDs nicht leuchten und nix von dem kommt, außer WLan.

Verdammt und so verdächtig zeitnah, denn im letzten Jahr August hab ich mir den Router neu zugelegt.


----------



## PC Heini (29. August 2011)

Wenn garkeine Led am Router leuchtet bedeutet dies kein Strom oder eben wie vermutet defekt. Überprüfe mal noch die Stromleitung zum Router.
Mehr gibts sonst nicht mehr zu tun. ( Neuen Router zulegen ).


----------



## Erks (29. August 2011)

WLan funktioniert ja, und die LEDs mit den WLan Symbolen, Internet Symbolen etc. gehen ja. Nur eben die LEDs an den LAN Buchsen nicht.
 d.h. ist Strom drauf 

Aber warum das kaput gehen sollte ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Box steht bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch und kann nicht runterfallen oder sonst wie erschüttert werden.


----------



## PC Heini (29. August 2011)

Au sorry, da ist mir ein Patzer unterlaufen. Das WLan geht ja.  Dann hats auch Strom. 
Wenn es Dir nicht zuviel Arbeit bereitet, so mach mal ein Routerreset und konfiguriere den dann nochmals neu. Was anderes kommt mir sonst nicht in den Sinn. Ausser, es ist halt ein Defekt seitens Lan Anschluss.


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2011)

Hab bei meiner Fritzbox ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir war wohl einer der LAN-Ports am Router defekt.
Mit allen 3 anderen Ports geht es ohne Probleme

Bei meinem alten Router war acuh mal 1 Port defekt durch überspannung beim Gewitter....
Da ging auch der Rest.


----------

